# So---I can't Spell worth a dang



## Gary Max (Mar 3, 2010)

I can do this-------------:biggrin:
She's Cherry
weighs about 300 lbs---well maybe 250 lbs
I can pick up one end.

Oh

Hey Robert ----I get to use the new tool rest today--


----------



## RAdams (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you mounting that beast on the lathe in the pic? That is a monster!


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the engine crane you have to load your lathe!!! That's awesome!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## greggas (Mar 3, 2010)

So I assume you are not making a slimline with a blank that large :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Mar 3, 2010)

Jmhoff10500 said:


> I love the engine crane you have to load your lathe!!! That's awesome!!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 


WOW, I just put two and two together!!!

He is using a cherry picker to pick up the cherry! How fitting!!!


----------



## mredburn (Mar 3, 2010)

I caint spell well either, thats why i use a spell cheeker. Now if I would only use it. I take it your going to make a cereal bowl with that chunk of fire wood.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You might want to check with shirt manufacturers. I think a pen made from this blank would rip the pocket right off of most shirts  In all seriousness, that is one nice piece of wood. Will any of it be for sale?


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 3, 2010)

greggas said:


> So I assume you are not making a slimline with a blank that large :biggrin:


 
No Sir----that's just the Center band---you should see the blanks.
When I get it done I will post a pic.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 3, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> You might want to check with shirt manufacturers. I think a pen made from this blank would rip the pocket right off of most shirts In all seriousness, that is one nice piece of wood. Will any of it be for sale?


 
Andy----how much do you need---send me a PM.


----------



## bgibb42 (Mar 3, 2010)

That's gonna be a good looking toothpick!:biggrin:

I'm guessing that will end up as a vase...curious to know how much it weighs after you're done turning it.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 3, 2010)

Table pedestal?


----------



## khogan16 (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see what that turns out of be.


----------



## Mac (Mar 3, 2010)

Can't you see it. Its going to be, a Kentucky made Texas size pen....


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 3, 2010)

It's going to be a center band for a really bigggggg pen.
I am about half way there----had to stop for today---back to it in the morning.
I have already filled two trash cans with cherry dust.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 3, 2010)

Mac ---I had to have a tool rest custom made----It came from Texas.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 3, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Mac ---I had to have a tool rest custom made----It came from Texas.


 

The dang postman thought it was a MACHINE GUN!!!!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 4, 2010)

Really large Center Band-----:biggrin:


----------



## Oldwagon (Mar 4, 2010)

Gary,Did you save any of the core of that monster?Or is it all cat shavings?  Todd


----------



## RAdams (Mar 4, 2010)

CALL GUINNESS BOOK! that has to be the biggest ink pen in the world... will it work? retract and all? You gonna use a tractor PTO to turn the tubes? 

I could literally crawl right through that thing...


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 4, 2010)

Just for you Ron

Oh---


it's Really a

Drum

When the wood drys it will be covered with hide.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 4, 2010)

It's obvious that the boss has a good sense of humor!


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 4, 2010)

Phil ------the boss is one of the few things I have done right in life.


----------



## snowman56 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well Gary that turned out nice.How did the tool rest fair.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 4, 2010)

Gary,
    Yes she is probably the best thing you have done in your life.
However, after talking a few times, I know you have done other very notable things.

However, why do you look so upset in the pic in the beginning?
Cause you knew you had to waste some wood?

Jerry


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 4, 2010)

Jerry the Cherry and I where having a fight about then. Of course she had enough wieght to fight back. I spent the better part of two hours just getting it mounted.
You really want that to be right.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 4, 2010)

snowman56 said:


> Well Gary that turned out nice.How did the tool rest fair.


 

Robert you did good-----but I knew that before we got started with the process of building.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 4, 2010)

Let me guess..... You got stuck tryin to fit in there and realized you wasn't gonna make it so you asked the honey to do it right???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:






Gary Max said:


> Just for you Ron
> 
> Oh---
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 4, 2010)

Ron 
I may of lost 65 lbs but the thought of me fitting inside that never ran through my mind.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 5, 2010)

Gary Max said:


> Ron
> I may of lost 65 lbs but the thought of me fitting inside that never ran through my mind.


 


ROFL... 

You are allright Gary.... I don't care what Ed says about ya!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 5, 2010)

RAdams said:


> ROFL...
> 
> You are allright Gary.... I don't care what Ed says about ya!:biggrin::biggrin:


 

Ed---Who---?????????????


----------

